# Solved: MP780 Black ink not printing



## therealspin (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a Canon MP780 printer that recently encountered a problem whereby the 3eBCK 
(larger black ink cartridge) appeared to be "defective" i.e. printing a simple black font text file presented either very, very faint outlines of characters or nothing at all. I tried replacing the cartridge but to no avail. I then tried cleaning the print head via the
software printer maintenance feature.....no good.

So, I decided to call Canon tech Support. The first tech diagnosed the problem as a bad
print head. So I received the replaceent printhead, installed it, and basically the SAME problem
occurred. 

Called Canon tech Support again, this time the tech indicated that the printer itself was
malfunctioning. Ok, I said. So he sent me a replacement printer. I installed it and powered
it up only to find that the alarm light continuously flashed and the printer was essentially unusable.

So I called Canon Tech support again. This time the tech diagnosed it as a defective replacement printer. So they sent me another replacement printer....this one came with
a new print head and cartridges. I installed the printer along with the new print head AND cartridges, powered it up (it was NOT connected to the computer) and upon trying to print a "checking pattern" via the "Nozzle Check" on-board maintenance program, the grid test pattern that utilizes the 3E-BCK catridge was NOT printing. I spent more hours trying
several steps, including deep cleaning, nozzle checks, head refreshes but to no avail.
Lastly I called Canon Tech Support (4th time now) and when I tried a "Auto Align Print Head" feature on-board the printer, an error repeatedly occurs indicating "Print Head align failure". Canon suggested that they send me yet another print head. However I elected to hold off on performing any further hardware replacements until I decided what to do longer term. 

I am at my wit's end here....anyone else experience this problem? Any valid suggestions?


----------



## therealspin (Mar 22, 2006)

I elected to take the printer to a local authorized Canon repair shop. The problem was due to a dirty/saturated purge unit. Upon cleaning the purge unit and reinserting the print head, the tech was successful in aligning the print head AND geting the black ink to print.
What a relief!!:up:


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Thanks for the follow-up.


----------



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

TO: the realspin
Congratulations on finally overcoming a frustrating introduction to Canon's MP780. I, too, have a new MP780 and have not had a particle of trouble with it from day one (knock on wood). But I am disappointed in the lack of documentation which came with it and have not yet been able to set it up for FAXing. Also there are some other intracacies such as 2-sided printing, etc., which I haven't figured out. In fact, all I've used it for thusfar is just simple printing. I'm wondering if you have now pretty much mastered this printer and, if so, would you be willing to help me do the same with mine or at least answer a few questions which I have? Looking forward to hearing from you. cwilmot


----------



## mipspc (Apr 6, 2006)

I have had my printer for 8 months and very pleased with it. A week ago all my color prints have a bright greenish hue to them. I have used up a lot ink going thru many, many cleaning cycles with no noticiable difference. I had this problem once before but a couple of deep cleaning cycles took care of it, but not now. I don't think more green is being added to the print, just that less of some other color is the problem. Also, when I "copy- Black" the black comes out green, but if I scan it then print it it comes out ok (black). SOme how that got fixed but any color printing comes out with the green tint. Any ideas???


----------



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

To: Mipspc

Sorry to learn of your color problem with your MP780. I've only had mine for a very short time and have had no problems with it yet. However, I am a little confused by all the buttons and "whistles" on the control panel and was hoping to be able to confer with another owner re: same. The manual doesn't explain them to my satisfaction and understanding. I haven't tried the FAX feature yet but would like to be able to use it. Also I can't find how to print an envelope. On my old HP there is a slot into which you slide the the envelope but I can't find anything like that on this printer. If I could find another MP780 owner who could answer some of my operating questions from time to time I would be willing to post my email address here, so that we could exchange info.one on one, and thus not clutter up this bulletin board with basics of this type which wouldn't be of interest to most. cwilmot


----------



## mipspc (Apr 6, 2006)

For "duplex printing" >print properties>page setup> check "duplex". I havn't used envolope or legal or FAx with my printer yet.


----------



## talstails (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi,

I'm having similar problems with my MP780. The printer won't print from the big black ink cartridge. I don't want to take it to a canon service place because it is going to cost a fortune to get fixed and is probably not worth it. So I am wondering how do you suggest I fix it myself please. I read that you said the purge unit was dirty so how do I clean that please and where abouts is the purge unit located? What am I looking for? I know where the printer head is.. is it near that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## channon (Dec 19, 2006)

You wouldn't be interested in donating one of those printheads to me would you?


----------



## dschlesak (Jul 3, 2007)

I had the same problem and called Canon support who wanted to sell me a new printhead. I called the supplier of my ink and he told me to take the printhead out and gently wash the elements with warm water. I did so - running a gentle stream of warm water over just the head that prints and with my finger gently - very gently - rubbing to get rid of all the accumulation of dry ink. When I finished I made sure that the entire printhead was completely dry. I dabbed it with a paper towel. Made sure that everything was completely dry and then replaced it in my printer. Everything worked just great. The print was better than when it was new. 

Another trick I learned from my ink supplier was to put a drop of isopropil alcohol on the part of the cartridge that makes contact with the printhead. That cures the problem of a defective cartridge. What happens sometimes is that an air bubble cloggs the cartridge and no ink will flow. The alcohol gets rid of the air bubble.

Hope this helps. It worked for me and I hope it works for you.


----------



## dschlesak (Jul 3, 2007)

cwilmot said:


> To: Mipspc
> 
> Sorry to learn of your color problem with your MP780. I've only had mine for a very short time and have had no problems with it yet. However, I am a little confused by all the buttons and "whistles" on the control panel and was hoping to be able to confer with another owner re: same. The manual doesn't explain them to my satisfaction and understanding. I haven't tried the FAX feature yet but would like to be able to use it. Also I can't find how to print an envelope. On my old HP there is a slot into which you slide the the envelope but I can't find anything like that on this printer. If I could find another MP780 owner who could answer some of my operating questions from time to time I would be willing to post my email address here, so that we could exchange info.one on one, and thus not clutter up this bulletin board with basics of this type which wouldn't be of interest to most. cwilmot


I jut put the envelope on top of the paper and hold the side to make sure it goes in straight. If you are going to print several envelopes, you can take the paper out, slide the paper guide over to fit your envelopes and print the same way as you would on paper. Make sure you specify in the printer setup what size envelope you are printing and the orientation of the envelope in the tray (actually the paper slot on the back).


----------



## channon (Dec 19, 2006)

I tried the cleaning but it did not help. My problem is that they want $100.00 for a new print head. I am disabled and I only get $445.00 a month so if I buy a print head and it does not fix the problem I am up the creek without a paddle. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Joycesdogs (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi,
 Not sure this is appropriate, but I have to say thanks to whoever posted on the cleaning of the head with water. My printer was funky for a while and than I came home from a week away to no printing of black ink at all.
went on line, this site came up, rinsed it off with water gently, dried and blew it out, few minutes in the window with sun coming in. And I'm printing again.
Thanks!
Joycesdogs


----------



## dcruz (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi own a Canon Pixma MP780 but from a couple of days ago I'm having troubles printing in black, first it started printing only partially with some white lines and suddenly nothing at all. I think the print head must be all clogged up. I did cleaning with hot water with no results, with ethanol and others ... Still no black.
After reading another forum I simply changed the paper type in the printer settings to be different than "normal paper" and it does work, but this is just a way to avoid printing with the black printhead. The issue indicates that true black is not printing, but composite black is. Composite black is the color inks mixed together. All that is happening is that the printer is now printing black(or dark) from a combo of all the colors in the color cartridge. Now it prints really slow, the problem is not fixed (and is probably just getting worse) but at least I can print something while I find a new printhead to replace the old one. BTW does anyone has another remedy for this issue?


----------



## grith (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm having the same problem with the black 3e not printing, and cleaning is not helping. I don't know if I'll go to the expense of a repair shop, but in the meantime I switched the paper mode off of 'normal' and at least now I can use the printer. Haven't tried receiving a fax yet. Anyway, this thread was very helpful.

-Grith
:up:


----------



## Neato501 (Feb 21, 2008)

Cleaning the print head with warm water really worked well for me. I had given up on my printer which is a great machine. I had already begun my search for a new printer. I had chosen not to replace the print head based on my reading. It seemed that this solution wasn't working for anyone. I read "Dschlesak's" solution for using warm water to clean the print head. Man, it worked really well for me! I removed the print head, turned warm water on and gave the little rascal a real good cleaning. I ran water in each of the 5 ink slots and clean the bottom of the head and all the clogged ink began to flow. I completed the process by drying it really well. I replaced it in my printer and the machine automatically re-aligned the head without any problems. I hit print and a beautiful page emerged with "black" print. Yes! I immediate began to think about what I could buy with my saved funds. I then when to the printer manager and did a print check page and for the 1st time I was receiving a black grind on the page. The black grid chart was previously missing and only the color one's was being printed. The machine was also reading the ink levels again. This water cleaning solution was my last option prior to purchasing a new one, so I felt there was nothing to lose with using water. It had no negative effect for me but a positive solution. Thanks!


----------



## nicktracy89 (Feb 14, 2008)

Congratz to those who got their problems solved....
but too bad for those who didn't my suggestion for those who didnt is to try to setup the settings again... and also for those which the black inks doesnt prints eventhough u had oledi changed your print head a few times and also tried cleaning it... my opinion is tat u try getting a new catridge and replace it...


----------



## BoogaaPJ (Mar 17, 2008)

I have seen I am not the only one with print isseus and ink trouble. I am ready to give up. Saw this site and have seen several successfull ocasions of cleaning the head prnter head. Question i have is how to remove the the printhead from the printer so clean it? Maybe I get this wrong, but can anyone tell me what I have to do, to be able to clean the print heads. When i open the printer, there is a limited space.... Do I have to unscrew the whole unit? I have no access to a service manual. Maybe somebody share the the key pages? the user manual is poor. I have called local CANON, and they also told me to buy a new print head. After reading these messages, i first want to try myself (or give up...)

Can anyone help me?


----------



## talstails (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi,

I'm still having the same problem.. I read somewhere about cleaning the purge unit??? How do I do that please? How do I get to it also please?

Thanks.


----------



## sizroch (Jul 14, 2008)

Credit to dschlesak for Solving this issue for many of us. I have taken his instructions and put them here in an outline format. I suspect the same instructions will work for most inkjet printers:

*Print Head cleaning with warm water (gently)*

1. Remove the print cartridges (remember their position)

2. Remove the print head (the gray lever must be in up position for removal)

3. Over a sink, run hot tap water over the bottom of the print head (the part that touches the paper) and use your finger to rub gently allowing the dried ink to dissolve.

4. Dry the print head completely using a paper towel and if available 20 lbs of compressed air (do this outside since ink will spill).

5. Take two qu-tips and dip into rubbing alcohol (find a disposable cap pour alcohol into). Using four qu-tip heads, clean the round silver contacts where the print cartridges set into the print head. You can use the one qu-tip for the two black contacts on the left. Then use the remaining three qu-tips for the three remaining colors (yellow, red, and blue).

Reinstall the print head, the cartridges, and all should be good as new. Thank dschlesak for taking the time to share the solution.


----------

